# 55 gallon



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

Around the 4th of July i will be start setting up my first sw tank.(55 gallon)
My questions are wat is a good lighting that will be able to keep alot of corals alive.

Also wat is a good substrate

I found this light online but does not come with individual reflectors i dont believe is there a website that sells reflectors for this light or is there a way to build some homemade reflectors http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/204945/product.web

here is the skimmer i have been lookin at http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ER1413

i will also be gettin just a basic filter like a double bio wheel or somethin and 2 powerheads does anyone have any favorite powerheads 

A heater how many heaters should i use and how strong should they be.

Wat type of salt does everyone use ive heard reef crystals are good cause they keep the calcium high.

All recomendations are highly appreciated


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

a good substrate would be argonite sand. its alot cheaper than LR


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh thats wat i was lookin at


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

LR substrate? 

I like your skimmer and your likghts choice. Very good picks. I would consider investing in individual reflectors being that without em T5's have nothing over NO tubes...

You wont need a filter like a biowheel on your tank if you have LR (which your tank will need), a skimmer, and a sandbed. Its a total waste, i promise it wont keep your tank clean.. or even make a difference in the tank's cleanliness for that matter.

You could get 2 visitherm heathers and place them one on each side. But usually keeping the aqaurium hot enough isnt a problem unless you live in a really cold place.

As far as salt goes; get the brand that is most easliy accessible to you. There isnt THAT big of a difference between salt mixes that you should go with one that you need to order online over one that you can walk into your lfs and purchase.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

wat temp should i keep the water


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

o also should i use a calcium supplement for the corals


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

78-80 F is a good temp. Try not to go over 80, its bad for snails.

You dont need to supplement calcium if your not keeping LPS or SPS


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

how much live rock should i get and how much base rock should i get i was thinkin of doin 1/2 live rock 1/2 base rock


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

and where online can i find these individual reflectors


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

frogman5 said:


> how much live rock should i get and how much base rock should i get i was thinkin of doin 1/2 live rock 1/2 base rock


half and half is a good mix, just make sure you cycle it all together, and go slow as you add fish and corals.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh at about 6 weeks after i test the water and stuff ill probaly add fish probaly wont add coral till christmas ill have to save up


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

check with nova, i think those systems come with individual reflectors (just send them or thepetplace an email, if they dont, look for teklight brand systems, those are very good set ups.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

heres a new one im lookin at http://www.njreefsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=191


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

the one earlier i showed u comes with a parabolic reflector i think thats wat u call it so will this fine


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats a real good system from what ive been hearing, i dont have one, but i know some people that love it.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

which system the new one or the old one


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh the nova does come with a parabolic reflector so i think ill go with that one since i can get about 40 dollars cheaper


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

here is my fish list so far i was thinkin 2 percula clowns would like to get them black and white but who knows 2 yellow watchmen gobys a shrimp or 2 

Does any have a scooter blenny saw one of those at the lfs today and fell in love with it ive heard it needs plenty of live rock to feed on. but will it eat frozen foods


Also i think im just gonna get a cheap power compact and keep mainly all softies and then ill upgrade sometime this year my parents will not let buy the 400 dolllar fixture right now since i have to buy a car soon and ill pay for my own gas.


----------

